# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Ανακοινώσεις - Παρατηρήσεις Μελών >  Bodybuilding.gr is back!

## Muscleboss

Γειά σε όλους,

Το bodybuilding.gr μετά από κάποιους μήνες απουσίας επανήλθε και πάλι. Κάποια προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίσαμε, καθώς και η έλλειψη χρόνου ήταν υπεύθηνα για αυτό και προσωπικά ζητώ συγνώμη για την αδυναμία μου να διορθώσω κάποια πράγματα νωρίτερα.

Πιστεύω ότι πλεόν θα συνεχίσουμε χωρίς προβλήματα και με το χρόνο η ιστοσελίδα θα αναβαθμίζεται σε όλους τους τομείς.

Muscleboss

----------


## Crimson

Άντε βρε παιδιά!!!

Καλώς ήρθατε & πάλι & stay away από down server sessions!!!

(Π.Σ. μάι γουόντερφουλ ες-κιου-ελ!   :01. Evil:  )

----------


## Antonio

Επιτέλους!!! Σας περιμέναμε πως και πως. 
Καλο υπόλοιπο καλοκαιριού κιόλας. 
Πάω σε έναν γάμο τώρα...  :01. Confused:  Τα λέμε από αυριο!!

----------


## gpol

Επιτελους!!!!!  :01. Smile: 

bb.gr μου ελειψες!

----------


## jiujitSu

Πραγματικα μου ελειψε το site παιδια...νομιζα οτι το παρατησατε.

Εγω ειμαι γεννημα-θρεμα bodybuilding.gr χεχε

----------


## anastasisk

Aντε ρε παιδια...................
Πραγματικα μου ελειψαν απιστευτα οι συζητησεις μας και η διαδικτιακη παρεα μας.....

Τα χαιρετισματα μου προς ολα τα μελη καθοτι εχουμαι καιρο να τα πουμε.Ελπιζω ολοι να
ειναι καλα και καλο καλοκαιρι προς ολους....  :05. Posing:

----------


## Theristis

ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ επανήλθε το forum τόσο καιρό νομίζαμε οτι πάει το χάσαμε.Γεια σε όλους τους συμφορομίτες και συμφορουμίτισες.  :03. Military All OK:

----------


## nickos46

μπραβο ρε παιδια . καλη συνεχια σε ολους.......  :01. Wink:

----------


## pikolo

αντε ρε!μπραβο!

----------


## Elliot

Καλη αρχη λοιπον..Πραγματικα χαιρομαι που το πιο ενημερωτικο και οργανωμενο site-forum επεστρεψε δυναμικα..

Καλα ποστς σε όλους!!!

----------


## top_gun

καλιο αργα παρα ποτε!!μια καλυτερη νεα αρχη ευχομαι κ ομολογω πως μου ελειψε!επιτελους   :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## theodore_tsi

Καλή επιστροφή εύχομαι και εγώ μετά την πολύμηνη απουσία.....

Μπράβο σε όλους για τις προσπάθειες που κατέβαλαν να μην χαθεί αυτό το φόρουμ !!! :03. Military All OK:

----------


## Vson

about time  :01. Wink:

----------


## alexmafia2

καλη επιστροφη σε ολους,κ καλη συνεχεια !

----------


## Muscleboss

να λυθεί και ένα προβληματακι με το ftp να ανεβάσω και το άρθρο για διατροφή γράμμωσης που το έχω γράψει εδώ και δύο μήνες...

κάλλιο αργά παρά ποτέ... 

ΜΒ

----------


## anastasisk

> να λυθεί και ένα προβληματακι με το ftp να ανεβάσω και το άρθρο για διατροφή γράμμωσης που το έχω γράψει εδώ και δύο μήνες...
> 
> κάλλιο αργά παρά ποτέ... 
> 
> ΜΒ


Αντε MB .... πως και πως το περιμενουμε αυτο...

----------


## Teo70

The forum strikes back!!!    :03. Military All OK:   :03. Military All OK:   :04. Walk Court:

----------


## Sourlas

Παιδια καλησπερα και απο εμενα. Μετα απο πολλες δυσκολιες με την μεταφορα του site σε νεους server ειμαστε παλι εδω να ανταλλαξουμε αποψεις για το αγαπημενο μας αθλημα,τροπο ζωης, οπως θελετε πειτε το.
Η καθυστερηση οφειλετο κυριως σε προσωπικα προβληματα τα οποια εχουν ξεπεραστει στο μεγαλυτερο μερος τους. Ελπιζουμε να πανε ολα καλα και να εχουμε και εξελιξεις και σε αλλα θεματα απο Σεπτεμβρη-Οκτωβρη.  :01. Evil:   :01. Evil:   :01. Evil:  

Εντος των ημερων θα παρουσιασω ενα μινι-log της προετοιμασιας που εχω κανει απο τα μεσα Μαϊου με στοχο την μειωση του λιπους στο ελαχιστο και ταυτοχρονα την διατηρηση της μυικής μάζας.Ισως υπαρξουν και φωτογραφικά πειστήρια   :01. Smile Wide:   (ακους Muscleboss??  :02. Smile:   )

Bonus : Η παραπάνω προετοιμασία στηρίχθηκε σε πρωτόκολο διατροφής του Muscleboss που θα παρουσιαστεί σε άρθρο λιαν συντόμως (είναι ήδη έτοιμο).

Αυτα προς το παρόν.
Καλα μπανια και stay ripped...

----------


## billys15

Αντε ρε παιδια επιτελους! Μας ελειψε το site! Πω πω εχει να φυγει ποστ τωρα...!!!   :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## Nicktiger

Καλως τα παιδιά.!!
Επιτέλους πάλι μαζί γιατι μας ελλειψε πραγματικά η παρέα.  :03. Military All OK:

----------


## stevengr

Ουφ  8)  Επιτελους και παλι μαζι. Νομιζα οτι ειχε ερθει το τελος..   :02. Shock:

----------


## Billy

περιτό να σας πώ ότι όλους αυτούς τους μηνες εγω ετρωγα πιτσες, σουβλάκια, τουρτες κλπ γιατί δεν ειχα ποιόν να με καθοδηγησει...ψεματα λέω μην με πιστευετε.

Αντε να ευχηθω καλη τυχη με τον καινούργιο server ο οποίος πιστευω ότι θα πρέπει να σηκώνει περισσότερα βάρη (παραφράζοντας το capacity) ή μηπως να του κόψουμε κι'αυτουνού ένα προγραμματακι ΒΒ;

----------


## gpol

:01. lol:   :01. lol:   :01. lol:

----------

